# Preloading the rod



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

If a rod is rated 3 to 6 and you put 5 oz weight plus bait and the tip bends just because you have that weight on the end of the tip, is the rod really made to throw that amount of weight? I call this preloading the rod I dont know of another name.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

William,

It can be.

There is more than one way to design a rod to handle 5 oz. You can design a parabolic (med/slow, think "C" bend) action rod with a stiffish tip and a softer midsection and butt and have a very pleasant rod to hold and fish that would handle the weight with no trouble. 

Another way is to design a faster action rod with a softer tip and a more powerful butt and midsection (fast action, think "J" bend) that would also handle casting 5 oz of weight but do it in a different way. It takes a little more windup to tap into the power (bending the midsection and butt, not just the tip) but when properly loaded will cast a looong way.

The CPS 12' 3-7 ("C") and the 13' 3-6 ("J") are good examples off this. Very different rods but rated very close in casting weight.

Different fisherman have different needs, likes and dislikes so one is not better than the other. Just different. 

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Different fisherman have different needs, likes and dislikes so one is not better than the other. Just different.


Fishing rods are like women, in many ways ... Think about it !


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Im sorry, I worded my question wrong. When you have this preload situation does it effect how well the rod handles the weight when casting. To me if the rod is already in a bent position I dont understand how the rod can throw that weight and get a good maxium distance cast, its already loaded before you cast it?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you only bend the tip then your distance will indeed be limited. The key is to get the rod loaded deeper, down into the midsection and butt. That is where the power is stored in a faster action rod.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Casting for distance is more about accelerating the sinker/payload than about how much the tip is bent. Sending the sinker in a larger arc and accelerating through that arc (finishing with a burst of power) is where the distance really begins to build.

Think about it like this. If the sinker is moving and has started to accelerate out and around when you really apply the power, the tip will actually be bent less as the sinker moves around and passes the caster.

In slow/out fast.

Tommy


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

In no way am I a scientist, and though I don't know what you do for a living Tommy, I would imagine you are not a scientist either. That being said, I swear every time you explain the actions of a rod and the mechanics of the cast, the clearer it becomes. My theory is, "If I can understand it, anyone can understand it", and as well as you explain things in good ole English, is so helpful. No wonder your rods are such a hit with the public. When you sat down with the folks that do the manufacturing and explained what it was you expected from each model, they would have to be deaf not to understand because you explain it so well. I know I love mine!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

No, not a scientist... 

Just a guy that has spent an obscene amount of time over the past 15 years in the field throwing lead. I'm a little hardheaded and had to learn a lot of this stuff through trial and error and also from a few people that were able to get through the thick skull...lol

I learn best when things are explained and demonstrated in a plain and simple manner so that is the approach I take when teaching. Casting can be as complicated as you want to make it but really boils down to body mechanics. Solid base, body rotation, extended arms and a strong punch/pull will take you way down the field.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

oops...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

william1 said:


> Im sorry, I worded my question wrong. When you have this preload situation does it effect how well the rod handles the weight when casting. To me if the rod is already in a bent position I dont understand how the rod can throw that weight and get a good maxium distance cast, its already loaded before you cast it?


Maybe I read the question a little different.

Most rods will bend in the upper tip section when the weight and bait are just suspended, hanging there. This is also exaggerated somewhat when you have softer tip designed to give better bite detection when spiked, or designed for throwing live bait. The upper tip of the rod is not the only component when describing the casting ability of a rod. Just because the tip is somewhat bent at a resting position does not mean that the particular weight you are using will take distance away, nor does it mean the weight is out of the nominal range. By the time the rod is being loaded during the cast, the rod is bending much deeper than just the tip. Down lower in the rod is where the greatest amount of energy is stored during the cast. By the time the whole rod is loaded, that original little bend in the tip is of no consequence to the overall process. Sure, the last 1/4 of the rod has an important role in the casting process, but comparatively, the real work is being down in the lower 3/4 of the rod. Do not be overly concerned with the little bit of bend in the upper part of the tip. Even most heavy heavers will bend to a certain degree with 8nbait or greater.
Now, if you have a rod designed to throw 5 oz and you clip 10oz on, that is a completely different story.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Well put Robert.

Tommy


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

THATS WHAT i WAS LOOKING FOR THANKS ROBERT sorry for the caps


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

This is what I'm seAing from my experience level.

The low end of the rods rating scale there will be more of
an effort to get that rod into full lock. From there the rod
goes into recovery. The reAl adjustments need to be varied
to the rods rating scale. The outcome is.!

The rod locks - CLACK!
The rod recovers - POW!
The reel sings - ZZZZZ!
The bait lands - SPLASH!

You seA how it works.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

I hope I'm not confusing everyone with the less and more effort.
Ounce you made that less effort for the rod to lock using that
heavier weight. Now it's time to follow through. It's A bat and A
pitch. What size bat are you using and after you make contact with
the ball always make sure to follow through with the swing. SIMPLE!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Tommy said:


> No, not a scientist...
> 
> Just a guy that has spent an obscene amount of time over the past 15 years in the field throwing lead. I'm a little hardheaded and had to learn a lot of this stuff through trial and error and also from a few people that were able to get through the thick skull...lol
> 
> ...


Its science. Transfer of engergy. The longer you can apply a force to the weight the farther it will go.
Just like hitting a home run or a long drive golfing. 
The ball flattens out and the bat and club shaft bend so the ball absorbs more energy.
The farther you can bend the rod back and load it the longer the rod can accelerate the weight.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There is definitely science involved, I'm just not a scientist.. 

One problem A LOT of casters/fishermen have is they try to load (HIT) the rod early. Most feel/think/believe that the quicker you can lay the power into the rod and get it bent the farther the cast will travel. An early and hard hit causes multiple problems, the most prevalent being thumb slip (thumb burn and crackoffs) and also pulling the rod off plane and over the top instead of the optimum 45 degrees. This effectively _shortens/I] the sinker/payload arc and causes the rod to unload early, costing distance.

I was the worst offender years ago, I just tried to brutally hit the rod. Took years to work that out of my cast.

Straying a bit from the thead topic, hope William doesn't mind.

Tommy_


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Not at all Tommy we all can learn


----------

